

Erlang: Efficiency Guide - erlanger
http://erlang.org/doc/efficiency_guide/part_frame.html

======
mahmud
Very clean and high-level functional optimization techniques and hints. Erlang
doesn't seem to have a way to circumvent the compiler for people who REALLY
know what they're doing.

We Lispers have high-level optimization guidelines too, sure, but we also have
the sort of "feel the bits between your toes stuff", like:

<http://common-lisp.net/project/cmucl/doc/cmu-user/>

The canonical example is in psuedo C: f(x,y) = (x|y)&(x^y)

See the x86 disassembly output of that in

<http://www.cons.org/cmucl/doc/reading-disassembly.html>

[Edit: HN doesn't do code snippets, shell output or anything even remotely
hackish. I tried the three-spaces-before-a-line trick and it doesn't work. oh
well]

~~~
erlanger
Two spaces.

------
aufreak
Much of it seems dated - before R7B. Just program as usual and measure in
order to optimize. That works as a general formula for all languages. For more
fun, look at the Haskell optimization guide!
<http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Performance>

------
erlanger
It says a lot about the participants of the "Erlang rush" that neither of
these virtually canonical resources were submitted.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=569750>

~~~
jfarmer
The canonical sources are dense and difficult to understand unless you already
grasp the language, IMO.

I can understand why people wanting to jump in and get things done prefer the
more, er, apocryphal sources.

~~~
njharman
"are dense and difficult to understand"

Wasn't that the point of the rush, to scare off people not l33t enough to be
on HN?

